# 2 bestehende SPS nachträglich per Profibus verbinden



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2005)

HI

Ich will 2 bestehende SPS nachträglich per Profibus miteinander verbinden.

Jede SPS verfügt bereits über ein eigenes Profibus Netz.

Nun will ich aber die E/A-Adressen ,Merker  usw. nicht neu vergeben.
Wie kann ich dies nun am besten realisieren?

Mit einem DP-Koppler?

und:
Wie kann ich die beiden SPS im Simatic Manager in einem
neuen Projekt miteinamder vereinigen?
Bei einem neuen Projekt ist es mir ja klar......aber es
sind ja bestehende Projekt.

Und die Kommunikation? Mit FC1 / FC2 ?


Danke


Kojote


----------



## plc_tippser (14 Februar 2005)

Hi,

ich würde den DP-Koppler empfehlen. Der Datenaustausch geht dann über EAs, wie bei anderen EA-Baugruppen.

Wenn Du beide Projekte vereinen möchtest, musst du darauf achten, dass die MPI und Profibusnetze weiterhin getrennt bleiben. Also Profibusnetzwerk 1 und 2.

pt


----------



## Kojote (14 Februar 2005)

OK  aber wie füge ich 2 bestehende Projekte im Simatic manager
zusammen?


----------



## Znarf (14 Februar 2005)

Hallo Kojote
Wenn du einen DP-Koppler nimmst musst du die Projekte gar nicht zusammen führen. Der DP-Koppler ist für jedes Projekt ein Slave, bei dem die E/A-Ebene des einen Slave(DP1) auf die A/E-Ebene des anderen slave(DP2) gespiegelt wird.

Gruß

Andreas Franz


----------



## Kojote (14 Februar 2005)

Ich wrde es testen,  Danke für die Antworten   



Kojote


----------



## Kojote (14 Februar 2005)

Achso:  Der E/A -Bereich kann sich allso überschneiden,.....oder?

z.B.    E 0.5  beim DP1     und  E 0.5 beim DP2

oder anders gesagt:
Im DP1 sind die Slave adressen vergeben....und in DP2 auch.
Was mache ich allso wenn sich Bereiche überschneiden?
Muss ich die dann alle umbenennen?


Danke

Kojote


----------



## Znarf (14 Februar 2005)

Hallo Kojote
die mit einem DP-Koppler verbundenen Netze sind zwei unterschiedliche Netze die den DP-Koppler als Schnittpunkt haben.
Du kannst den DP1 Slave parametrieren mit zb. EW2 und AW2. Genau die gleichen Adressen kannst du auch beim DP2-Slave verwenden. Dabei wird das AW2 des DP1 in das EW2 des DP2 geschrieben und umgekehrt. Ist wirklich einfach, du musst nur zusehen, das der Eingangsbereich des einen Slaves genauso groß ist wie der Ausgangsbereich des anderen.
Sogar die Profibusadressen können die gleichen sein.

Gruß

Andreas Franz


----------



## Kojote (15 Februar 2005)

sorry, der DP-Koppler ist für mich totales neuland  

Meinst du den DP/DP-Koppler 6ES7 158-0AD01-0XA0

Parametriert man den E-Slave des z.B. DB1 am Koppler, oder
meinst du den E/A-Bereiches der Slaves (die an der CPU eingestellt werden) ?

Hat jemand ein Beispiel projekt zum DP-Koppler?




Danke


Kojote


----------



## Kojote (15 Februar 2005)

Habe mittlerweile alles nötige gefunden   

(auch die GSD-Datei)


Danke für die Antworten   


Gruß

Kojote


----------



## sps-concept (15 Februar 2005)

*DP-Koppler*

Hallo,

du brauchst keine GSD. Du findest den Koppler im Hardwarekatalog -> Profibus DP -> weitere Feldgeräte -> Gateway.
Beachten solltest du auch dass der Kommunikationspartner bei Busstörung seine Ausgänge einfriert. Es gibt da die Möglichkeit der DP-Diagnose oder des "gültig"-Bits -> siehe Doku.

MfG
André Räppel


----------

